# GenieGo Live Streaming Question



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I have been attempting to watch a couple of live games, NCAA FF or NASCAR. I started both from the beginning of the buffer but it won't allow me to fast forward to live of either. To me streaming live means live events as they happen, or close to it. My main reason for getting GenieGo was for the purpose of streaming and watching live sporting events when I am not near a TV. Did miss understand this? 

Hope not. Tomorrow where I'm eating lunch will have all football and won't change a TV to NASCAR. While I love the NFL, I'd like to also watch the race. From the newly installed HR44-700 I frequently get "your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming....(HTTP/408).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The GenieGo can't stream live shows. It only streams shows that have been recorded to one of your DVRs at home. I don't think I've seen it advertised/listed as streaming live shows.

But you can start watching right after it starts recording. There is going to be a slight delay, but if you're at a place without NASCAR being broadcast, how are you going to know what the delay is? And does it matter?


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

trh said:


> The GenieGo can't stream live shows. It only streams shows that have been recorded to one of your DVRs at home. I don't think I've seen it advertised/listed as streaming live shows.


It's advertised as GenieGo Stream LIVE Shows Instantly so I would assume you could start the recording and fast forward your way to end of what has been recorded to that point.



> But you can start watching right after it starts recording. There is going to be a slight delay, but if you're at a place without NASCAR being broadcast, how are you going to know what the delay is? And does it matter


I'll know because I will have been watching to that point. The streaming starts from the beginning of the buffer. Unless there was a setup issue, when it starts I am forced to watch from the beginning with only being able to pause.

I told the CSR my intent and was led down the garden path.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hookemfins said:


> It's advertised as GenieGo Stream LIVE Shows Instantly


Link please.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4009/~/geniego™-quick-tip%3Astream-shows-instantly

No matter what, I'd be happy if I could use full FF, RW or 30 sec replay with the instant download like on a completed recording.

If it's impossible then I'll return the GenieGo and chalk it up to a misunderstanding.

Sorry if I seem cranky about this but I'm also having problems with the HR44. The DVR freezes to the point where I cannot use the remote at all. I can watch whichever channel is on but that's all. Rebooting is the only fix. So between that and this misunderstanding with GenieGo......


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Something isn't working right with your HR44 then. Maybe you could start a new thread posting your setup and problems. You cold also do it in the "Ask VOS" thread. He usually sorts everyone's issues out.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hookemfins said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4009/~/geniego™-quick-tip%3Astream-shows-instantly
> 
> No matter what, I'd be happy if I could use full FF, RW or 30 sec replay with the instant download like on a completed recording.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link. I had not seen 'live' anywhere before.

Sounds like a Slingbox device might be better for your needs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hookemfins said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4009/~/geniego™-quick-tip%3Astream-shows-instantly
> 
> No matter what, I'd be happy if I could use full FF, RW or 30 sec replay with the instant download like on a completed recording.
> 
> ...


You are correct, there is no trick play when streaming, only when playing back a show that has been downloaded to your device

on another note, on the link you posted, it does not say "GenieGo Stream LIVE Shows Instantly" but rather "Set your HD DVR to record a LIVE movie or a show."


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> You are correct, there is no trick play when streaming, only when playing back a show that has been downloaded to your device
> 
> on another note, on the link you posted, it does not say "GenieGo Stream LIVE Shows Instantly" but rather "Set your HD DVR to record a LIVE movie or a show."


Step 1 says that, but the title/subtitle of the page says that. See screen capture attached.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> on another note, on the link you posted, it does not say "GenieGo Stream LIVE Shows Instantly" but rather "Set your HD DVR to record a LIVE movie or a show."


But when the title (or sub title) says "GenieGO™ Quick Tip: Stream LIVE Shows Instantly" makes it extremely misleading. I think it borders on false advertising.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

That is some very deceptive language. Their marketing department should change that ASAP.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what marketing departments do, and sometimes it gets ugly. 

But to be clear on what is and isn't: You cannot FF or RW on a show that is being streamed, and IIRC, if you lose connection and go back to the program you were streaming, you'll start at the beginning. Not cool, but that's the way it is.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For an extended program, I'll often set a manual recording for each hour . . and as soon as it shows up in the playlist (usually 3-4 minutes), I can start watching it OOH and still be only a few minutes behind live.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice kludge!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Is there a difference between streaming on your home network and OOH? I can use the slider when streaming at home.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently there is! I've streamed at home only long enough to see I can do it. Tried OoH long enough to find I couldn't FF on the streaming. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I can't FF at home and I have not had the chance try OoH yet. But the tech screwed something up in the system. I have no ability to stream from HR44.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Wasn't a correction. We use the Watch Now frequently (wife sets her iPad up on the kitchen counter sometimes when cooking). So I'm familiar with that. Haven't used the OOH really except the first day I set it up. Most of the hotels I end up staying in have crappy WiFi. (I have my own HotSpot, but that is the company's and I'd rather not rack up data so I can watch my TV.).


----------



## Wyannuzzi (Feb 11, 2012)

One daughter has MacBook Pro, other daughter has windows 7. Both are having the following issue trying to do OOH streaming.

1/3 of time no issues can stream fine
1/3 of time streaming starts and after a while gets optimizing for video quality and app shuts down after a few minutes
1/3 of time goes right to optimizing for video quality and app shuts down after a few minutes

Any ideas? D* support believes it is a device issue not a geniego issue.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My guess it's an upstreaming problem..... What's your upload speed?


----------



## Wyannuzzi (Feb 11, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> My guess it's an upstreaming problem..... What's your upload speed?


Looking at the history of my speed test the upload speed ranges from 9-15 mbps


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

Genie Go does the same thing DVR IS BUSY. it Streams ok ...Its no sling box, but I had 3 Sling box units Go bad in 1st 6months Not sure IF a 3tips to best buy was better or restarting Genie GO.

I not sure if the 34 is setup the right way. Is there any post on how setup should be ? Wireless test out at 6mbps d and 3 up. should be good ?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm having similar issues. Can't steam away from home. HD DVRcurrently busy ...HTTP/500 orHTTP/400

It would nice to know what it's busy doing. 




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably nothing! If the remote device cannot get through the DIRECTV/GenieGo server, you ain't gonna see much.

Mr. Nuzzi: You upload speeds are stupendous, so that's not the problem.....


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably nothing! If the remote device cannot get through the DIRECTV/GenieGo server, you ain't gonna see much.

Mr. Nuzzi: You upload speeds are stupendous, so that's not the problem.....


But I was connected to a wi if network. It could see the recorded shows. It acted like it was going to play then the error showed up

I would love to know what the error codes mean. It's frustrating to have something that is supposed to work but doesn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

woj027:

FWIW, we worked on my sister's geniego for 5+ weeks trying to get it to work. OOH would be successfully configured, but would get various errors when OOH; searching for geniego, busy DVR, unable to stream HHTP/200 or 400. Best we could get was 1 to 2 minutes of streaming. Numerous calls with D* case management, ISP, or router mfg. with no success. Being in a small, rural town, we finally changed ISP. Geniego setup automatically and has worked virtually flawlessly since. Best I can figure is that there was some limitation or deficiency in her ISP's infrastructure that was causing the problem. Yes, it was a big step and a bit of a gamble, but have to wonder if we would have ever got it to work with the first ISP. Obviously, I would not recommend this as a first or early "fix", but keep it in mind as you eliminate other possibilities.

Good luck in your efforts and don't give up.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks. We have comcast internet but you never know.


----------

